
Revealed after 50 years: The secret of the greatest-ever student prank - Anon84
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1030091/Revealed-50-years-The-secret-greatest-student-prank.html
======
wglb
The nickb flashback has a comment that points to the caltech hack:
[http://today.caltech.edu/today/story-
display.tcl?story_id=11...](http://today.caltech.edu/today/story-
display.tcl?story_id=11423).

These two examples illustrate the difference between a prank and a hack, don't
you think? The prank was doing something under the noses of everyone that
seemed to be impossible. The hack is getting someone else to execute your
plan.

Both are awesome.

------
JacobAldridge
Ah, nickb flashback - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=231117>

------
LeonB
i think one of my mathematics lecturers, Mike Pemberton at UQ, (Australia) was
involved in this. He explained it to us in detail many times.
<http://au.linkedin.com/pub/mike-pemberton/17/a56/50b>

